# IBS completley gone :)



## mik121 (Oct 3, 2015)

I had IBS for two years before I went to the doctor and found out that i had it. He adviced me to daily use something called Vi-Siblin (Norway), which contains Testa ispaghula, from the plant Plantago ovata syn (blond psyllium ). You can read about it in the link below. I drink this everyday in the morning, mix it with a big bottle of water, wait 1-2 hours before eating and I feel great. I used to have a big bloating problem, severe diarre all the time, stomach pain right after food, I couldn't eat anything, and after 3 weeks of Vi-Siblin I can eat whatever I want ( I noticed redused symptons 3-4 days after taking it) , when I want it. No more diarre, no more gas, no more pain.

I would advice NOT to drink water while eating/after eating a big meal for IBS prone diarre, and it's important to stay calm and take care of your mental health. This was a big motivation for me, everytime I get a bit upset I reminded my self that my health is the most important thing, so i stopped carrying all that baggage around my neck. I also advice to NOT fix all kinds of food together in one meal, as i think any stomach could get upset whether you have IBS or not.

I hope this works for you as well, as this solved my problem completly. I take multivitamins everyday, I eat alot of meat, vegetables, fruts. I drink lots of water, try to have a structured week so I don't get stressed out. I love my cognitive therapy sessions I go to every week. I stay close to my friends and loved ones, and remember to be in the moment with them. I have a goal in life I am passionate about. And I have never felt happier.

They say happiness is different or everybody, but I believe there are many things which are universal to all of this that makes our brains function well. And I believe that a healthy diet ( And I don't mean that you have to stop eating candy or stop fry that bacon on a sunday morning) high on different vitamins and nutrients can really make you happy.

I really have alot of compassion for all you, as I really know how it feels like to be on the dark side, and that's why I wanted to get up early on a saturday and write this so I won't forget. You are all amazing, and remember no matter how presistent or unsolvable a problem might seem, that doesn't mean that the solution isn't out there. It just means that you haven't found that solution yet 

I wish you all the best.

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/866.html


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for coming here to share your success with psyllium.


----------

